# Why I carry a gun while fishing



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You never know what may happen, but something happened tonight that just makes me feel even more strongly about it.

A Police officer was shot and killed one mile from my house tonight at 9 pm...Columbus Police, Chillicothe police, and the higway patrol are now looking for the armed suspect in the area of yoctange park in Chillicothe..This is where I fish the scioto alot, in fact Bryan Mellon and myself were fishing there last weekend..Now if this idiot would kill a police officer, I doubt he would hold back on a couple unarmed fishermen if he happend upon them..Always be prepared for the unexpected.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

things just get worse all thetime,jack.i used to carry when i did a lot of night stream fishing,alone.was pretty deserted where i fished,but lots of times,the late night rowdys were on the prowl.since i rarely fish alone now(especially at night)i don't worry too much.but if i can ever convince the boss,i'll have another equalizer to carry one of these days,just because things are getting the way they are,and i'm no longer faster than a speeding bullet


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

This is another reason to carry......... You just never know.
This is about 1/2 a mile from where I fish for steelhead.

Coyotes Cause Park Closing 
(4/20/05)  An area of parkland east of Cleveland has been closed because of threatening coyotes. The North Chagrin Reservation of the Cleveland Metroparks was closed to the public after two coyotes attacked a bicyclist and a pet dog during the weekend.

Park officials think the coyotes may be protecting a litter of pups. One of the two coyotes was shot and killed by rangers and will be tested for rabies. 

Fox 8 News


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay now that is stretching it to think that we need to be carrying because of coyotes? First of all coyotes are as non-confrontational of an animal as you will find. At least when not in extreme cases. They did cite rabies as a possibility. If so then we should be packing because of the risk of coming across rabid dogs, ****, etc.? I am guesing that the biker and his dog surprised the coyotes probably, as they said, protecting their brood. The article does not give much detail as to the "attack" from the coyotes. Often times these incidents get blown out of proportion so I will hold judgement on that one.

But as for the folks who do a lot of solo fishing or fish in any risky neighborhoods, I say I fully support you carrying. I do not do it myself but if I were in that sort of setting and saw a risk I would.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

yeap Jack I'm behind you 100%. Vaery rarely do I not have a gun w/ me, plus I have my CCW, so I feel pretty safe, now granted anything can happen, it dosent mean I'm invincible, but makes me feel like I have a better than average chance!


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I totally agree with you 'flathunter' It's ashame that we are not permitted to concealed carry in the State Parks. I fish a lot of dark spots, and travel through the woods in pursuit of monster channel catfish and the ever so elusive shovelheads. For all the 'no sayers' I got two words for you.......MODEL 500! The biggest, baddest, handgun on the planet.......TightLines!

http://www.firearms.smith-wesson.com/store/index.php3?cat=293531&item=831462&sw_activeTab=1


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

TIGHTLINER said:


> It's ashame that we are not permitted to concealed carry in the State Parks.


 I guess I did not know about that. As I said I do not have a CCW license but if I did that would seem to be one of the main places that I would be interested in having the gun with me.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You can carry a gun in view in the state parks, I do know that..I have been checked while having a 45 in a holster on my hip..Was told it was perfectly legal


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know that is a common misconception about carrying a gun in plain sight. In most places it is perfectly legal. The only problem is that you may induce panic at which point law officers have the right to make you get rid of it.

I know a lot of facilities have posted notices that it is illegal to carry a concealed weapon into their establishment. I just had not heard that the DNR made the same notice concerning their parks.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Good reason souns alittle paranoid but here it is....... The last thing I want to ever think about while I'm alive on this earth is " Damn, if I had a gun, I wouldn be dying ".............Look at the state of tis world now. The police will be the very first to tell you it is not their job to keep you out of harms way. They can only react .I was also told by a Paint Creek officer that you can carry if it is visible.......By the way , there was a deputy shot yesterday down in this area also..........Scary place.......Hey, ask cwcarper...when cattin down in South Carolina , you would feel much safer to be able to defend yourself, but it doesn't have to be SC. It can be anywhere....I know some say just don't go places where you put yourself into harms place. But that's the point. It is where many of us grew up fishing. I feel like I'm the one who as the right to go there, not the law breakers that look for trouble........I'm buying myself a brand new semi auto..........


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

catking said:


> I was also told by a Paint Creek officer that you can carry if it is visible.


 Was this told to you after the passing of the CCW law?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

you dont have to have a ccw license to carry a gun in view..Only have to have it if concieled....


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> you dont have to have a ccw license to carry a gun in view..Only have to have it if concieled....


 Yeah I understand that part. I was just wondering if the DNR guy was saying that concealed guns were not legal in the parks even with a permit. I am just trying to understand whether or not it is legal to carry a concealed weapon in the parks.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I to am thinking seriously about getting a ccw permit. I do fish alone alot and fish 3-4 oclock in the morning in the summer months. Iv'e been a little concerned several times at the ramps at O'Shannessy as there were some scary looking characters hanging out there. Had my vehicle broke into there before. It's not so bad on the weekends as there are more people around but during the week it's kinda deserted.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Bkr, you didn't get all the info correct on the coyotes, there is actually a pack running near chagrin falls in which the one that was shot was from. i beleive it is 10-15 strong. The biker attack and dog attack were seperate incidents. the killed animal tested positive for rabies and infact, there is a spreading rabies epidemic in northeast ohio, atleast as far as i can tell.


----------



## Hafus (Apr 9, 2005)

TIGHTLINER said:


> I totally agree with you 'flathunter' It's ashame that we are not permitted to concealed carry in the State Parks.
> 
> Legally, you are allowed to carry in State Parks as long as you are not inside a building. When the law was drafted, the anti-gun folks thought they were keeping us from carrying in state parks, but the law ended up stating "state owned buildings......."
> 
> ...


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I think it is a smart idea to carry a gun while fishing remote areas. I was alone wading four mile a year ago, basically in the middle of nowhere, and had a pretty mean looking dog approach me as I was walking along the bank. Luckily it was friendly, but if it attacked me I would have been screwed. And as a side note, I had a friend in high shcool who was robbed at knife point below O'shay while he was minding his own. I bet a gun would have prevented that situation!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Hafus for clearing that one up . The fact of the matter is the officer I talked to was wrong. It does not have to be showing , like he said it had to be. Hey, new laws in affect, some people need to be brought up on the current event issues. Wouldn't be the first time a park officer was wrong.... CATKING


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

I have a ccw permit. I don't carry it with me all of the time though. This is in part to being a teacher and, in part, to the fact that I don't always feel I need it. 
I asked a friend of mine who is a police officer about his interpretation of the law in regards to my having my weapon in my car locked and unloaded at school. He felt that that would be ok because of the description about universities. I wish I could confirm this. I just don't carry it to avoid problems and to keep my job.
But I must agree that I do like carrying when I travel or when I know I will be in certain situations. It provides comfort.
Some people think that I NEED to carry it at school because that is the most dangerous place! LOL  

Have a good weekend fishin!


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

Deliverance!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Johnboy111711,
You are right that I missed out on some of the details on the attack(s). That makes more sense as to the concern for the coyote situation. I still don't think that the answer to the situation is the need to be carrying a weapon. The CCW is to address criminal acts and not wildlife issues. That was the point that I was trying to make.

It does sound though as if they need to have a concerted effort to reduce the coyote population in the area. I would hope that the DNR would address the situation as a serious issue because any situation that is presenting rabies risk is a concern. I would think they could do some controlled hunts or something to eliminate the majority of the pack and thus reduce the risks.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

They are indeed becoming a real issue ... Big packs of these animals are indeed dangerous if they become infected with rabies.....even without the rabies , they still become a problem............ THE CATKING !!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

although i don't feel it's all the nessesary to have a cw, I think the coyote/rabid animal is just as a valid reason as being afraid of a psycopath while fishing. I wonder what the odds are of an attack by an animal vs. human? as far as the #'s of coyotes, they are a big factor around here, as well as the rest of ohio, like deer, they fit in well with suburban sprawl and have adapted well.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

As far as protecting against the coyotes when out then I imagine most places would be legal to carry a weapon in plain sight. I kow that I have heard it stated that you can carry an unconcealed weapon in public wih no problem as long as it is properly registered, of course. If that is the case then a person concerned about coyotes would not need to go get their CCW. Of course if it were me I would find out for sure from proper authorities before taking the word of some guy here on the web (yours truly) on something like that one.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

My dad just took the course this past weekend, and he was the one that informed me about not being allowed to conceal carry in the state parks. He was really disappointed in the course and the limitations on the places and areas that he is allowed and not allowed to conceal carry. $100.00 for the course, $40.00 for the ammunition (they told him, that he would need 100 rounds), and $50.00 to apply for the permit after passing the class. I didn't mean to cause a ruckus, I just think that the Model 500 is the most awesome gun I have ever seen. I would like a clarification on whether you are allowed to carry the gun, exposed on the hip in a holster. It would seem that you would be allowed, because most other places you are. The limitations on the conceal carry are ridiculous though.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> As far as protecting against the coyotes when out then I imagine most places would be legal to carry a weapon in plain sight. I kow that I have heard it stated that you can carry an unconcealed weapon in public wih no problem as long as it is properly registered, of course. If that is the case then a person concerned about coyotes would not need to go get their CCW. Of course if it were me I would find out for sure from proper authorities before taking the word of some guy here on the web (yours truly) on something like that one.


******************************
There is no "registration" for firearms. Common misconception here. WHen you buy a gun you are not 'registering' it. The form you fill out is to show proof that you passed a background check and for the company you bought it from to prove that they do not own they gun anymore. Let's try to keep that 'registration' word out of the picture because once we have to reister our guns, then they will know how many we have and then they can take them away easier. Let's not go there. 

Just had to throw that out there. I am not trying to jump on anybody or anything. cool?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I can put anyone in touch w/ two greats guys a retired Sheriff & a deputy sherrif that put the corase on in brown county for $100. You supply your own ammo, they are great guys. 

Anyways Tightliner that .500 is nice, BUT...... S&W just came out w/ another one. I forgot teh caliber, sorry, but anyways it takes the new caliaber, which is the fastest handgun cartridge now, plus .454 Causual, plus .45 Long Colt!!!!

Catking, 

I work w/ a part time New Miami Police Offcier, that deputy that was shot was a real good friend of his, he was shot just under the vest w/ a 12 ga deer slug. The main bad guy was laying down in the back seat & was unable to be seen as the officer got to the side of the car, he was shot, they also stole his gun & cruiser. He's lucky to eb alive. I was told that they think he'll be able to walk, but doubts he'll ever be able to run. The officer stopped them at gun point, but the one guys was hiding & thats how he was able to shoot. A police chief walked into one of the stores they were robbing, as a paying customer, he then pursued them. These guys could ahve ended up real bad. The deputy they shot was 26 yeasr old & had a family. Theres even more too.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

It is tricky to know where you can carry. My CCW instructor told us that if you live in the Dayton City limits you MUST register your firearm. That is what he said. It didn't apply to me.

I forgot to mention that I was awaken twice last week by what I thought were coyotes. I live on the edge of my small town and it sure sounded like a pack was out in the field. There was some wimpering and squealing along with a howl. I was still pretty much out of it.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Justin, my Brother in law is a police officer, and he just told me that you can carry a side arm while in view, in most places...So I asked him if I could strap on a gun and walk down the street in Chillicothe where i live, he said yes..Just dont let anything cover it up on accident like a shirt tail..I think being able to carry a gun in view, is more of a deterrent than ccw..Who is going to screw with you if they see a 44 mag strapped to you side!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I seen this thread and knew there would be good talk. Several years back when the sniper was in eastern Ohio it conviced me to carry. Granted him being a sniper I would not have a chance in &ell. I made the decision if I'm in the woods I have a gun. When I'm leaving the woods it takes me almost as long to walk to my truck now as it does to my tree, looking for other vehicles and people. Ya, it has made me paranoid. Yes I know its illegal to carry a firearm while bow hunting deer. I don't even think about taking it out while in the woods, on stand, no honest person would. I like my life, if confronted. Let's see, on public ground your walking out of the woods with a bow and a couple of arrows, and here comes whoever with a shotgun and seems very friendly then begins to get noisy looking at your stuff and asking questions. 
"What would you do". Of course not shoot him then and there, but he'd be less forward if he knew you also had a gun. The laws are really strange here, the same with you can use a 44mag pistol with 6 rounds but you can't use a 44mag rifle or a shotgun with more than 3 rounds. You can even use a Desert Eagle semi-auto and they hold what, 10 12 rounds. The regs also say you can carry a side arm while your in the woods with a shotgun squirrel hunting. what's with that?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to Ohio.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

The reasoning behind not carrying a gun while bow hunting is that you can't shot a deer with the gun and then place an arrow in the hole and claim it as a bow kill. I heard stories of a guy being raped while fishing at either 55th St or 72d St one night a year or 2 ago. But the bad guys had the guns.


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

Hay gang, I carry mine with me 24/7. I didn't always do it when I was fishing but I do now. There are a lot of people that just dont care anymore, I see it every day. You never know what, or who you are going to run into. And what you hear on the news is just a drop in the bucket. Just be safe, have fun, and...CATCH FISH.....


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Parrothead said:


> ******************************
> Just had to throw that out there. I am not trying to jump on anybody or anything. cool?


 I have no problem with you correcting me on that one. I don't know what I was thinking. I guess it has been so long since I bought my last gun that I did not even think about the process.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Okay, I decided to do a little research using my law school's resources on Westlaw. Below I posted the CCW laws. It is really long, but it is all there. I couldn't find anything in the Ohio Revised Code that applied to state parks or state owned land. I also couldn't find any case law concerning state parks. Section 2923.126 describes off limit places.

§ 2923.12. Carrying concealed weapons 

(A) No person shall knowingly carry or have, concealed on the person's person or concealed ready at hand, any of the following:

(1) A deadly weapon other than a handgun;

(2) A handgun other than a dangerous ordnance;

(3) A dangerous ordnance.

(B) No person who has been issued a license or temporary emergency license to carry a concealed handgun under section 2923.125 [2923.12.5] or 2923.1213 [2923.12.13] of the Revised Code or a license to carry a concealed hangun that was issued by another state with which the attorney general has entered into a reciprocity agreement under section 109.69 of the Revised Code, who is stopped for a law enforcement purpose, and who is carrying a concealed handgun shall fail to promptly inform any law enforcement officer who approaches the person after the person has been stopped that the person has been issued a license or temporary emergency license to carry a concealed handgun and that the person then is carrying a concealed handgun.

(C) (1) This section does not apply to officers, agents, or employees of this or any other state or the United States, or to law enforcement officers, authorized to carry concealed weapons or dangerous ordnance and acting within the scope of their duties.

(2) Division (A)(2) of this section does not apply to any of the following:

(a) An officer, agent, or employee of this or any other state or the United States, or a law enforcement officer, who is authorized to carry a handgun and acting within the scope of the officer's, agent's, or employee's duties;

(b) A person who, at the time of the alleged carrying or possession of a handgun, is carrying a valid license or temporary emergency license to carry a concealed handgun issued to the person under section 2923.125 [2023.12.5] or 2923.1213 [2923.12.13] of the Revised Code or a license to carry a concealed handgun that was issued by another state with which the attorney general has entered into a reciprocity agreement under section 109.69 of the Revised Code, unless the person knowingly is in a place described in division (B) of section 2923.126 [2923.12.6] of the Revised Code.

(D) It is an affirmative defense to a charge under division (A)(1) of this section of carrying or having control of a weapon other than a handgun and other than a dangerous ordnance that the actor was not otherwise prohibited by law from having the weapon and that any of the following applies:

(1) The weapon was carried or kept ready at hand by the actor for defensive purposes while the actor was engaged in or was going to or from the actor's lawful business or occupation, which business or occupation was of a character or was necessarily carried on in a manner or at a time or place as to render the actor particularly susceptible to criminal attack, such as would justify a prudent person in going armed.

(2) The weapon was carried or kept ready at hand by the actor for defensive purposes while the actor was engaged in a lawful activity and had reasonable cause to fear a criminal attack upon the actor, a member of the actor's family, or the actor's home, such as would justify a prudent person in going armed.

(3) The weapon was carried or kept ready at hand by the actor for any lawful purpose and while in the actor's own home.

(4) The weapon was being transported in a motor vehicle for any lawful purpose, was not on the actor's person, and, if the weapon was a firearm, was carried in compliance with the applicable requirements of division (C) of section 2923.16 of the Revised Code.

(E) It is an affirmative defense to a charge under division (A) of this section of carrying or having control of a handgun other than a dangerous ordnance that the actor was not otherwise prohibited by law from having the handgun and that the handgun was carried or kept ready at hand by the actor for any lawful purpose and while in the actor's own home, provided that this affirmative defense is not available unless the actor, prior to arriving at the actor's own home, did not transport or possess the handgun in a motor vehicle in a manner prohibited by division (B) or (C) of section 2923.16 of the Revised Code while the motor vehicle was being operated on a street, highway, or other public or private property used by the public for vehicular traffic.

(F) No person who is charged with a violation of this section shall be required to obtain a license or temporary emergency license to carry a concealed handgun under section 2923.125 [2923.12.5] or 2923.1213 [2923.12.13] of the Revised Code as a condition for the dismissal of the charge.

(G) (1) Whoever violates this section is guilty of carrying concealed weapons. Except as otherwise provided in this division or division (G)(2) of this section, carrying concealed weapons in violation of division (A) of this section is a misdemeanor of the first degree. Except as otherwise provided in this division or division (G)(2) of this section, if the offender previously has been convicted of a violation of this section or of any offense of violence, if the weapon involved is a firearm that is either loaded or for which the offender has ammunition ready at hand, or if the weapon involved is dangerous ordnance, carrying concealed weapons in violation of division (A) of this section is a felony of the fourth degree. Except as otherwise provided in division (G)(2) of this section, if the weapon involved is a firearm and the violation of this section is committed at premises for which a D permit has been issued under Chapter 4303. of the Revised Code or if the offense is committed aboard an aircraft, or with purpose to carry a concealed weapon aboard an aircraft, regardless of the weapon involved, carrying concealed weapons in violation of division (A) of this section is a felony of the third degree.

(2) If a person being arrested for a violation of division (A)(2) of this section promptly produces a valid license or temporary emergency license to carry a concealed handgun issued under section 2923.125 [2923.12.5] or 2923.1213 [2923.12.13] of the Revised Code or a license to carry a concealed handgun that was issued by another state with which the attorney general has entered into a reciprocity agreement under section 109.69 of the Revised Code, and if at the time of the violation the person was not knowingly in a place described in division (B) of section 2923.126 [2923.12.6] of the Revised Code, the officer shall not arrest the person for a violation of that division. If the person is not able to promptly produce any of those types of license and if the person is not in a place described in that section, the officer may arrest the person for a violation of that division, and the offender shall be punished as follows:

(a) The offender shall be guilty of a minor misdemeanor if both of the following apply:

(i) Within ten days after the arrest, the offender presents a license or temporary emergency license to carry a concealed handgun issued under section 2923.125 [2923.12.5] or 2923.1213 [2923.12.13] of the Revised Code or a license to carry a concealed handgun that was issued by another state with which the attorney general has entered into a reciprocity agreement under section 109.69 of the Revised Code, which license was valid at the time of the arrest to the law enforcement agency that employs the arresting officer.

(ii) At the time of the arrest, the offender was not knowingly in a place described in division (B) of section 2923.126 [2923.12.6] of the Revised Code.

(b) The offender shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and shall be fined five hundred dollars if all of the following apply:

(i) The offender previously had been issued a license to carry a concealed handgun under section 2923.125 [2923.12.5] of the Revised Code or a license to carry a concealed handgun that was issued by another state with which the attorney general has entered into a reciprocity agreement under section 109.69 of the Revised Code and that was similar in nature to a license issued under section 2923.125 [2923.12.5] of the Revised Code, and that license expired within the two years immediately preceding the arrest.

(ii) Within forty-five days after the arrest, the offender presents any type of license identified in division (G)(2)(a)(i) of this section to the law enforcement agency that employed the arresting officer, and the offender waives in writing the offender's right to a speedy trial on the charge of the violation that is provided in section 2945.71 of the Revised Code.

(iii) At the time of the commission of the offense, the offender was not knowingly in a place described in division (B) of section 2923.126 [2923.12.6] of the Revised Code.

(c) If neither division (G)(2)(a) nor (b) of this section applies, the offender shall be punished under division (G)(1) of this section.

(3) Carrying concealed weapons in violation of division (B) of this section is a misdemeanor of the fourth degree.

(H) If a law enforcement officer stops a person to question the person regarding a possible violation of this section, for a traffic stop, or for any other law enforcement purpose, if the person surrenders a firearm to the officer, either voluntarily or pursuant to a request or demand of the officer, and if the officer does not charge the person with a violation of this section or arrest the person for any offense, the person is not otherwise prohibited by law from possessing the firearm, and the firearm is not contraband, the officer shall return the firearm to the person at the termination of the stop.



§ 2923.126. Expiration of license; carrying of license and identification; notice of change of residence; motor vehicle stops; prohibited places 

(A) A license to carry a concealed handgun that is issued under section 2923.125 [2923.12.5] of the Revised Code shall expire four years after the date of issuance. A licensee who has been issued a license under that section shall be granted a grace period of thirty days after the licensee's license expires during which the licensee's license remains valid. Except as provided in divisions (B) and (C) of this section, a licensee who has been issued a license under section 2923.125 [2923.12.5] or 2923.1213 [2923.12.13] of the Revised Code may carry a concealed handgun anywhere in this state if the licensee also carries a valid license and valid identification when the licensee is in actual possession of a concealed handgun. The licensee shall give notice of any change in the licensee's residence address to the sheriff who issued the license within forty-five days after that change.

If a licensee is the driver or an occupant of a motor vehicle that is stopped as the result of a traffic stop or a stop for another law enforcement purpose and if the licensee is transporting or has a loaded handgun in the motor vehicle at that time, the licensee shall promptly inform any law enforcement officer who approaches the vehicle while stopped that the licensee has been issued a license or temporary emergency license to carry a concealed handgun and that the licensee currently possesses or has a loaded handgun; the licensee shall comply with lawful orders of a law enforcement officer given while the motor vehicle is stopped, shall remain in the motor vehicle while stopped, and shall keep the licensee's hands in plain sight while any law enforcement officer begins approaching the licensee while stopped and before the officer leaves, unless directed otherwise by a law enforcement officer; and the licensee shall not knowingly remove, attempt to remove, grasp, or hold the loaded handgun or knowingly have contact with the loaded handgun by touching it with the licensee's hands or fingers, in any manner in violation of division (E) of section 2923.16 of the Revised Code, while any law enforcement officer begins approaching the licensee while stopped and before the officer leaves. If a law enforcement officer otherwise approaches a person who has been stopped for a law enforcement purpose, if the person is a licensee, and if the licensee is carrying a concealed handgun at the time the officer approaches, the licensee shall promptly inform the officer that the licensee has been issued a license or temporary emergency license to carry a concealed handgun and that the licensee currently is carrying a concealed handgun.

(B) A valid license issued under section 2923.125 [2923.12.5] or 2923.1213 [2923.12.13] of the Revised Code does not authorize the licensee to carry a concealed handgun in any manner prohibited under division (B) of section 2923.12 of the Revised Code or in any manner prohibited under section 2923.16 of the Revised Code. A valid license does not authorize the licensee to carry a concealed handgun into any of the following places:

(1) A police station, sheriff's office, or state highway patrol station, premises controlled by the bureau of criminal identification and investigation, a state correctional institution, jail, workhouse, or other detention facility, an airport passenger terminal, or an institution that is maintained, operated, managed, and governed pursuant to division (A) of section 5119.02 of the Revised Code or division (A)(1) of section 5123.03 of the Revised Code;

(2) A school safety zone, in violation of section 2923.122 [2923.12.2] of the Revised Code;

(3) A courthouse or another building or structure in which a courtroom is located, in violation of section 2923.123 [2923.12.3] of the Revised Code;

(4) Any room or open air arena in which liquor is being dispensed in premises for which a D permit has been issued under Chapter 4303. of the Revised Code, in violation of section 2923.121 [2923.12.1] of the Revised Code;

(5) Any premises owned or leased by any public or private college, university, or other institution of higher education, unless the handgun is in a locked motor vehicle or the licensee is in the immediate process of placing the handgun in a locked motor vehicle;

(6) Any church, synagogue, mosque, or other place of worship, unless the church, synagogue, mosque, or other place of worship posts or permits otherwise;

(7) A child day-care center, a type A family day-care home, a type B family day-care home, or a type C family day-care home, except that this division does not prohibit a licensee who resides in a type A family day-care home, a type B family day-care home, or a type C family day-care home from carrying a concealed handgun at any time in any part of the home that is not dedicated or used for day-care purposes, or from carrying a concealed handgun in a part of the home that is dedicated or used for day-care purposes at any time during which no children, other than children of that licensee, are in the home;

(8) An aircraft that is in, or intended for operation in, foreign air transportation, interstate air transportation, intrastate air transportation, or the transportation of mail by aircraft;

(9) Any building that is owned by this state or any political subdivision of this state, and all portions of any building that is not owned by any governmental entity listed in this division but that is leased by such a governmental entity listed in this division;

(10) A place in which federal law prohibits the carrying of handguns.

(C) (1) Nothing in this section shall negate or restrict a rule, policy, or practice of a private employer that is not a private college, university, or other institution of higher education concerning or prohibiting the presence of firearms on the private employer's premises or property, including motor vehicles owned by the private employer. Nothing in this section shall require a private employer of that nature to adopt a rule, policy, or practice concerning or prohibiting the presence of firearms on the private employer's premises or property, including motor vehicles owned by the private employer.

(2) (a) A private employer shall be immune from liability in a civil action for any injury, death, or loss to person or property that allegedly was caused by or related to a licensee bringing a handgun onto the premises or property of the private employer, including motor vehicles owned by the private employer, unless the private employer acted with malicious purpose. A private employer is immune from liability in a civil action for any injury, death, or loss to person or property that allegedly was caused by or related to the private employer's decision to permit a licensee to bring, or prohibit a licensee from bringing, a handgun onto the premises or property of the private employer. As used in this division, "private employer" includes a private college, university, or other institution of higher education.

(b) A political subdivision shall be immune from liability in a civil action, to the extent and in the manner provided in Chapter 2744. of the Revised Code, for any injury, death, or loss to person or property that allegedly was caused by or related to a licensee bringing a handgun onto any premises or property owned, leased, or otherwise under the control of the political subdivision. As used in this division, "political subdivision" has the same meaning as in section 2744.01 of the Revised Code.

(3) The owner or person in control of private land or premises, and a private person or entity leasing land or premises owned by the state, the United States, or a political subdivision of the state or the United States, may post a sign in a conspicuous location on that land or on those premises prohibiting persons from carrying firearms or concealed firearms on or onto that land or those premises. A person who knowingly violates a posted prohibition of that nature is guilty of criminal trespass in violation of division (A)(4) of section 2911.21 of the Revised Code and is guilty of a misdemeanor of the fourth degree.

(D) A person who holds a license to carry a concealed handgun that was issued pursuant to the law of another state that is recognized by the attorney general pursuant to a reciprocity agreement entered into pursuant to section 109.69 of the Revised Code has the same right to carry a concealed handgun in this state as a person who was issued a license to carry a concealed handgun under section 2923.125 [2923.12.5] of the Revised Code and is subject to the same restrictions that apply to a person who carries a license issued under that section.

A peace officer has the same right to carry a concealed handgun in this state as a person who was issued a license to carry a concealed handgun under section 2923.125 [2923.12.5] of the Revised Code. For purposes of reciprocity with other states, a peace officer shall be considered to be a licensee in this state.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

P.S.- Is that the longest post that has ever been made? That's why the laws are so confusing, because they are so wordy and lenghty!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

All of that legal jargon makes my head hurt. I did a quick read of the post and I found nothing that states that it is prohibited to carry on state park grounds. If anyone else can find it I am sure there are plenty of folks on here that would like to hear it.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Willoughby tried to ban concealed weapons in the city parks but was told by the state (attorney general, something like that) that the ban would be illegal. I remember this from "The Mayor's Corner" monthly show on our local cable access channel. I can carry a gun down at Gilson Park, but I can't use a bow to bowfish carp: there's an ordinance against "projectiles".


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

steelmagoo said:


> I can carry a gun down at Gordon Park, but I can't use a bow to bowfish carp: there's an ordinance against "projectiles".


 It sounds like a good time for target practice with the handgun.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

here is some good info http://www.ohioccw.org/


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

once i found out that the worms weren't dangerous, i stopped carrying the gun. (irish wives are dangerous. that's another reason not to carry a gun)


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

TIGHTLINER said:


> I totally agree with you 'flathunter' It's ashame that we are not permitted to concealed carry in the State Parks. I fish a lot of dark spots, and travel through the woods in pursuit of monster channel catfish and the ever so elusive shovelheads. For all the 'no sayers' I got two words for you.......MODEL 500! The biggest, baddest, handgun on the planet.......TightLines!
> 
> http://www.firearms.smith-wesson.com/store/index.php3?cat=293531&item=831462&sw_activeTab=1



Thats a nice gun but man that thing is HUGE how would you go about concealing it?

I recently got my CCW also, actually planning to carry when I night fish. Since I've got my CCW I havn't carried even once though. Not sure if I even will, if nothing else I'll carry when it's just me and the girlfriend out alone at night. That way if she starts yapping... joke  Here's a pic of my S&W:









It's a shame what people do these days. I'll never understand why some of the things that happen in this world happen.


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

Good posts!

I never leave home without a pistol, I know what goes on in today's society, and most of the time I have my wife and kids with me. I will do whatever i have to do or die trying if it comes down to the lives of my kids, and I will never be in a spot where "I wish" I had brought a gun.


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

What scares me is, do any of you gun toters ever practice with your hand gun? Just because you own doesn't mean you know how to use it! I hope some crack up'ed idiot don't take it away from you out there in the dark and shoot you with your own gun! Practice, you'll be glad you did!


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

WLB said:


> What scares me is, do any of you gun toters ever practice with your hand gun? Just because you own doesn't mean you know how to use it! I hope some crack up'ed idiot don't take it away from you out there in the dark and shoot you with your own gun! Practice, you'll be glad you did!


 if you don't have a gun what do you think he going to take?


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

here is a phrase that always summed it up for me,

"It is far better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6"


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If I were going to do much night fishing anywhere now days I think I would carry a gun whether I had a permit for concealed carry or not. Besides, if you carry it in a holster in the open it isn't concealed. There are too many drug suckers out there now who will do anything to get money for a Fix. Some of these will accost an innocent person in broad daylight. You still have to be alert that some of them don't sneak up and take it out of your holster while you are doing something. Yes you need to practice with it so you are very familiar with its operation and can hit the target. Most of the time these miscreants will be so close they would be hard to miss anyway.


----------



## FISH OHIO BASSMAN (Mar 27, 2005)

How much time will you spend in jail for shooting someone even if it is a mugger? Most of you sound like goofy children playing a video game. If your interest is in enforcement and use of firearms why not join a police or sheriff auxiliary for proper law enforcement training on when to use deadly force?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

You can't just walk in a get a conceal carry permit. You have to go through hours of classroom and then fireing range training!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Guys and Gals

I've read a few opinions here but did not go all the way though them. For those who want to know more heres a link with good info. For those who are not for the CCW Law in Ohio please keep this link and get the FACTS along with another opinions.

http://www.ofccpac.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1247

Click on the read news on the upper left and if some want to know whats real and whats not they may place it on their "Favorites" list on their PC.

Anybody that has their permit now or gets it has my personal THANK YOU for caring about their families and are wise enough to do something about it by protecting them.

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I practice with my gun all the time. Not to gloat, but of all the hand guns I've ever fired I find mine to be awful nice. It's never jammed on me, over 2000 rounds fired through it, and I know it would operate if I ever needed it too. But as I said, I never carry.

If I was ever put in a situation that I felt like I had to draw a fire arm, I'de do everything in my power to not have to use it. The only way i'de fire was if someone was coming at me with a weapon. I'de try to run first. 

Can any one suggest some holster companys to me? With summer quickly approaching I plan on carrying. I really havn't checked anything out for holstering it. I'de prefer one that goes in the small of back, down into my jeans. I'm open to suggestions.

Mellon, are you talking about Liberty Firearms Protection Training? Thats where I took mine. Great bunch of guys!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a pre formed paddle type made of PVC that carry's high on my hip. Suggest you go to a store that will allow you to try before you buy. Don't know what size piece you have but mine is a Bersa 380 and it was too bulky to carry in the back. I have carried all day, both in the truck and while shore and boat fishing and never had the piece interfer or get uncomfortable. The personnel at Gander Mountain were very helpful as they know the importance of comfort. Gander had the largest selection, both leather and PVC of anywhere I visited. The leather did not carry as well as the PVC.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

shortdrift, when you say pvc are talking about fobus holsters?http://www.fobusholster.com/catalog/


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is the manufacturer I have. Made specificly for the particular handgun. Fits and holds the piece firmly but is still easy to draw.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

This whole thing was very sad. My mother knew the officer that was shot, not well but after 20 years of being an ER nurse at adena she got to know him. It just bothers me to hear that the officers family do not get full benefits since he was off duty. But due to the fact that he chased him off duty and unarmed show that allot of these men never go "off duty"


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

FISHMAN, yesp it slIberty. Have you ever went through their tactical training class? I want to, if its something youd be interested in let me know. I think you use the lipstick rounds. 

SHORTDRFIT, those Bersas are a great gun for th em,oney. It's a dependable auto in a caliber that any age or sex can handle. (yes, even OLD TIMERS like you.  Just kidding) My dad has owned 2 of them. Those fobus holsters are great too, however I've found out for a "1911" style gun you can t beat a leather holster. Now a good one is going to run you $40-70 but are worth it. The frame is a lot larger & the plastic holsters just dont do as well, for carrying over an extended period of time. 

FISHMAN, I;ve never been there but try Target World for a holster or if they dont hav ewhat you need shoot me a PM & we'll run over to Vandaila Ractical or Old English, both in Vandailia and then do some Catfishing around here!

Here is something I've always been concerned with: My favorite hand gun is my Colt Officers Model .45. I have a tendency NOT to carry it becasue its the niceest handgun I have and I usually carry in rough places where wisker critters hang out (catfish not kittens). I;m affraid that it'll get all messed up or something. My brother in law is the same as well as my dad. We all 3 have Colt Officer Models. I knwo it doesnt make much sense. I normally carry my Taurus Model 85 .38 or a small .25 auto. *Note, I'd highley recomend for ANYONE to stay away from a .25 auto. I'd perfer a .22 LR w/ Mini or Maxi MAg ammo. I have Hornaday XP Hollow points in the .25 right now & those & gold dots are the only ammo I trust. At 10 feet a standard .25 fmy shell wont penetrate a can of sourkraut. No joke. a .22 on the other hand blows the crap out of it. 

FISHOHIO BASS MAN, I think your :T but heres my reply anyway: Ignorant idea such as yours is what hurts people like the majority of us on this thread. Have you ever heard of this document called the Consitution? It pretty much says "Goofy Children" (as you call us) have the right to have weapons. It's guy like us that will end up protecting someone like you. What are you going to do, lay down your life freely to some would be murderer? I take it your not married, have no kids and/or have nothign to live for or protect, t least thats the way it sounds.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If I tried to carry one of those 11's all day I'd probably be too tired to draw it.  I sold my Ruger GP100/.357 as I didn't shoot it for over a year and it was a tad too much to conceal.  Also have a palm sized .25 that won't hit anything beyond 10ft and very low penetration as you noted.


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

Here is a link to many makers, courtesy of GlockTalk:

Holster Co's


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the links Pharley.

Mellon, I'de actually be very interested in taking a higher level of education with handguns. I'de want to go through liberty, as I had a blast (no pun intended) there. Whom ever is the main teacher ( I think its Bob) him and I kept going back and forth during the excercises. It all started with us havng to do a disarming manuever and I told him I didn't want to hurt him cause he was so old. LoL, that set the stage for the rest of the day as we went back and forth about age. When it came time to do the simulations, where we fired the soft pellets I told him I was going for a groin shot because as I understood it femoral artery shots are fatal, he concured but pleaded with me not to try it. LOL


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, we didnt have the soft pellets or that when we took the class. Was it held @ the **** Dog Hunters Area? He was tellig us then that he planned on creating a range in his backyard. That tactical class that he puts on teaches you how to clear rooms & the such plus how to use you hand gun while using a flshlight, plus how to see around corners, etc.....


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

He's a big "1911" guy the other guy (forgot his name) on the other hand is a HUGE Glock fan.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya the older guy is Bob I think, and he loves 1911's. Yes he has a range in his back yard now, pretty nice set up. Unfourtanly some heavy winds came through and really messed things up, but it's still operable. He also said were free to use it anytime we wish. It was also held at the **** Hunters Club.

If you find out any dates on the advanced classes let me know, also how much they're gonna cost


----------

